# MK4 Corvette wheel spacer help



## BlackMK4VR6 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys i picked up a set of vette wheels 17" by 9.5" I have a Mk4 Jetta that is on coils I am wondering what thickness of adapters to run any input would be appreciated.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Corvette wheel spacer help (BlackMK4VR6)*

ets? 56 or 61?


----------



## BlackMK4VR6 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Corvette wheel spacer help (audi666)*

I think there et 56 they are off of a 1988 vette if you do a google search that will give u a idea


----------



## BlackMK4VR6 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Corvette wheel spacer help (BlackMK4VR6)*

Bump


----------



## mk4brother (Oct 10, 2010)

ive just put some vettes on my mk4 which should all be the same as a bora underneath. 
there also 9.5 et 56. i got some with 30mm thickness on the front which is rather close to my coileys! and 40mm on the back, sometimes on full lock i can hear a tiny bit of rubbing but no biggy. good luck dude. 

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac187/mk4brother/DSC02577.jpg 

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac187/mk4brother/DSC02610.jpg 

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac187/mk4brother/DSC02613.jpg


----------

